# Divorce and continue to live together



## colbaltblue (May 30, 2014)

My wife and I have been dealing unsuccessfully with her infidelity for years. I just do not feel and I can continue to stay legally married as she just does not want to participate. She has a lot of issues but ultimately cannot or does not want to contribute to a successful relationship. She want to just go on without addressing any problems, old or new. I do not desire to leave her. There are many details but the short of it is has anyone out there been divorced and stayed living together?


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

So get a divorce, but remain room-mates? And she continues dating and sleeping with other men?

This sounds like a good plan for the future?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I certainly wouldn't live together in those circumstances, OP, but I'd divorce her. She'd also be kicked out ASAP, and I'd be seeking a new relationship.


----------



## fannypack (Sep 3, 2014)

H and I considered this option before too when we talk about separating. We have a daughter together though so this is why its considered. Do you and your wife have children together? If not, why live together still?


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

I can't guess nor figure out why you'd do this other than for money issues, but imho it's a recipe for disaster long term. you sound interested in R, she isn't so it has to have some degree of pain for you to be around her. Too much visibility in close quarters just can't be healthy. I guess mybe if it's just a convenient roommate-type situation it's an option, for a while - but there are other roomate options out there. Kids? 

But I can't talk, I've done just the opposite - moved out, live separately but have stayed officially married on paper...


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

she will not miss you....until you are not around her on a daily basis.

my X wanted us to live together but do our own thing. my reply...

I dropped a D on her. If she does not want a healthy M.... file for D.

Expose her affair, her guy(s) are probably married or seeing someone

else. You can not have a R until everything is blown up


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Why would you want to do this? You're going to have a much more difficult time healing and moving on in that situation. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

colbaltblue said:


> My wife and I have been dealing unsuccessfully with her infidelity for years. I just do not feel and I can continue to stay legally married as she just does not want to participate. She has a lot of issues but ultimately cannot or does not want to contribute to a successful relationship. She want to just go on without addressing any problems, old or new.* I do not desire to leave her. *There are many details but the short of it is has anyone out there been divorced and stayed living together?


The million dollar question here....WHY??? There is nothing redeeming about her, so why would you keep yourself tethered to this kind of dysfunction??


----------

